

Selected articles from the Viva64 website for C/C++ programmers - AndreyKarpov
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/AndreyKarpov/20120921/178053/Selected_articles_from_the_Viva64_website_for_CC_programmers.php

======
AndreyKarpov
I’ve decided to pick out some materials that programmers may like most. I’m
asking those of you who have already read them – please don’t tell the rest
about it and don’t give negative marks. I want you to understand that the
audience is changing quite rapidly. One year later, in a certain group of
people, there will be one person familiar with an article against 5 persons
unfamiliar with it. Thanks.

